# Need Help with these OLD box sets



## kwik6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, I came across these old box sets that I need help with. Can anyone help with the possible value of these and where I can sell them? Any help is greatly appreciated.


1. Richard Strauss Tod Und Verklarung (Death and Transfiguration) A Victor Music Masterpiece. , 3 vinyl set the cover is in good shape- no tears vinyls are in excellent shape- no marks or scratches at all. has a 4 page pamphlet that came with set in perfect shape. someone wrote on inside cover " to Tommy from your cousin June 1st 1944". On albums it says Red Seal Record DM217. It has a brown cover with a dark brown border on bound side

2. Tschaikowsky Capriccio Italien Op.45 A Victor Musical Masterpiece. 2 album set. This is in same shape as set above- small marks on cover but no tears. Vinyl is in perfect shape- no marks or scratches. On Records- Red Seal Record Boston Pops Orchestra Authur Fiedler Conductor.

3. Tschaikowsky Symphony No.6 in B Minor. Eugene Ormandy- The Philadelphia Orchestra Victor Musical Masterpiece. 5 Album set. The cover has some wear on it- not bad. Cover is a pictor of a Monk (?) walking down some stairs. Comes with a 4 page pamphlet decribing the music and a typed letter from Max Unger. Thr vinyls are in the same shape as the others- no marks or scrathes. The first vinyl sleeve is ripped. albums say Red Seal Records like the others. 

4. Beethoven Concerto No.5 in E Flat Major, for piano and Orchestra (Emperor). Walter Gieseking (Piano). Vienna Philharmonica Orchestra, Conducted by Bruno Walter.
Conumbia Masterworks Set M-243. 5 album set. The cover is torn up on the binding side and frayed on the edges. The vinyls are in great shape- no marks or scratches. Comes with a 4 page pamphlet desribing the music. The album centers say Columbia in blue.
Thank You for any help on this.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Truthfully? They are almost worthless. Most recordings originally issued on 78s have been re-issued on CD by one company or another. Unless the original issue was a limited edition or otherwise has a great deal of rarity value, you might have trouble even giving them away.

You make an interesting mistake when describing them. The word 'album' as slang for 'LP' or 'CD' comes from the binding cases (or 'albums') you have described for collections of 78s. Therefore, a single disc from this set should never be referred to as an 'album'.


----------

